# FISH man how sad-Games



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

RIGHT personally i think the subject of fish is sad, and somewhat *** we have to meet everyones need, if we want this to become a BIG website.
Right so anyone like RPG games here this is gonna be one of our big non-fish topics, so i can show this website and its users the way of fishing for people not fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Right anyone played runescape (im starting slow here ok).
I think that thee should be more quest for f2p users don't you

EDIT: Stop using homophobical language.

BTW - I play RS and I think it is gatrbage.


----------

